# Georgia Pulls Offer From RB Toneil Carter



## Silver Britches (Dec 19, 2016)

Georgia has pulled it's scholarship offer from Toneil Carter, the great RB out of Texas. I hope Kirby knows what he is doing. Apparently, the family don't like how Kirby handled the situation. 



> What irked the Carters was that they didn't get to hear directly from Smart. After all, Smart had just flown to Houston earlier this month to meet with them after Texas came back into the picture. They re-pledged their loyalty to the Bulldogs and thought that was that.
> 
> Then, when Georgia decided to withdraw its offer, they had to hear it from running backs coach Dell McGee, who told them they would not be hearing from Smart.
> 
> ...



Yes, it is a business. But there is also a thing such as class. Kirby should have spoken with Toneil in person, in my opinion. Toneil will get over it, though. Heck, this was probably a blessing in disguise.


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2016)

He said it was a miner set back. Bama next on his list.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 19, 2016)

riprap said:


> He said it was a miner set back. Bama next on his list.



He already has committed to Texas today.


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> He already has committed to Texas today.



I was referring to miner. Coal?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2016)

Kirby processed him out


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2016)

Wish we knew the whole story.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2016)

All part of the process. The faithful was tired of 10-2 seasons so we as a fan base need to get used to it. Part of it from here on out but like Charlie said always two sides to every story


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2016)

Think some of it was we were not expecting Chub and Michele to be back and it became a numbers problem. Don't know why it was handled the way it was.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2016)

The kid still had a scholly but not as an EE. He had to come in June. He chose not to. He also was told he would have to redshirt next year. He's a good kid and did what was best for. Good luck to him and we have Chubb and Sony back for next year. We are good.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2016)

This don't sound like Kirby.  Suspect there is another side to this pancake.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2016)

With the full ride still there for the kid I don't see anything wrong with Kirby not informing Carter with the news. He was still welcome in Athens just not until June.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> This don't sound like Kirby.



You and Kirby go way back?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> This don't sound like Kirby.  Suspect there is another side to this pancake.





The "other" side of the pancake is uga will still suck next year, with, or without Toenail .


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The "other" side of the pancake is uga will still suck next year, with, or without Toenail .



alright, back in your nest, pesky bug.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 20, 2016)

I see Saban has taught him well!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> I see Saban has taught him well!!!!



That is what we are hoping.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> The kid still had a scholly but not as an EE. He had to come in June. He chose not to. He also was told he would have to redshirt next year. He's a good kid and did what was best for. Good luck to him and we have Chubb and Sony back for next year. We are good.



CKS must think we're stacked in the RB position. I doan' no 'bout all at.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 20, 2016)

He's one of the best recruiters in the country and I'll leave it at that..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> alright, back in your nest, pesky bug.



but....he runs this state.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2016)

mark richt would have honored his word to this young man.


----------



## scooty006 (Dec 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> mark richt would have honored his word to this young man.



Catching anything today?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2016)

scooty006 said:


> Catching anything today?



nah.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2016)

scooty006 said:


> Catching anything today?





Matthew6 said:


> nah.



So you're bored, huh?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 20, 2016)

elfiii said:


> So you're bored, huh?



He'll consider that a nibble.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 20, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Wish we knew the whole story.



we do charlie. unfortunately the dawgs have turned into lying unethical scum who lie to recruits and then yank their scholarships.   Hope this helps.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> we do charlie. unfortunately the dawgs have turned into lying unethical scum who lie to recruits and then yank their scholarships.   Hope this helps.



Just win baby!!! Win!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2016)

elfiii said:


> CKS must think we're stacked in the RB position. I doan' no 'bout all at.



We are this year but not next...  unless the super recruiter Kirby knows more than we do....


----------



## riprap (Dec 20, 2016)

Who wants to EE in school anyway? I would have said thanks!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2016)

UGA has never had a problem finding rb's.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 20, 2016)

Just making room for Zamir White next year, unless the rumors are true and he and Trevor Lawrence plan on playing together in college.  That would stink because White has been a UGA since he was a freshman.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2016)

Zeus would be huge get but he's Clemson to lose along with Lawrence. But This staff won't stop on either... Kirby could still sign 16 out of the top 20 players in the state of Ga this year. That's what we need to do and all of fbus wanted UGA to do. They've got the best o line class on paper in the history of UGA. Also going in to 2018 we'll have 3 proven backs on the roster with a a couple top 10 backs in that class. This staff is addressing needs and with Chubb and Sony coming back next year rb isn't a need. And if in fact uga did this kid wrong do it to a kid in Texas not in Georgia. When was the last recruit on our roster from Texas? Stafford? Go Dawgs!!


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 20, 2016)

I hope I'm wrong about this, but I don't see Holyfield sticking around if it looks like he is the 4th back in next year behind Chubb, Michel, and Herrien.  When you're father is a former world champion you want to be the 'man'.  So UGA could only have 3 SEC caliber backs to start the season, with Swift being the 4th if he stays with his commitment.   I know UGA it still after Cam Akers, but that is a pipe dream.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The "other" side of the pancake is uga will still suck next year, with, or without Toenail .



You go ahead and enjoy this your one year out of ten when GT won.  You and I both know that the UGA beatdowns of your bugs will soon continue!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2016)

As I suspected, the scholarship was NOT pulled, instead, he was told it was not available for early enrollment.  There had been rumors the kid was ready to jump anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> You go ahead and enjoy this your one year out of ten when GT won.  You and I both know that the UGA beatdowns of your bugs will soon continue!





Er uhm Mudbro, it's 2-3 years, your forgetting the pooch kick . .


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> I hope I'm wrong about this, but I don't see Holyfield sticking around if it looks like he is the 4th back in next year behind Chubb, Michel, and Herrien.  When you're father is a former world champion you want to be the 'man'.  So UGA could only have 3 SEC caliber backs to start the season, with Swift being the 4th if he stays with his commitment.   I know UGA it still after Cam Akers, but that is a pipe dream.



I don't see Holyfield leaving because Chubb and Sony came back. He knew that risk when he signed. Holyfield seemed to be a pretty humble kid during his recruiting.


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> As I suspected, the scholarship was NOT pulled, instead, he was told it was not available for early enrollment.  There had been rumors the kid was ready to jump anyway.



 Thought it was the same kid, but I read a story that he changed his mind due to the two staying in school. Then when I went back to get it and
 post on here it was gone.


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 21, 2016)

"They muddy the water to make it seem deep." Anonymous 

Methinks there is much more to this than we see.


----------



## SCswampCAT (Dec 21, 2016)

Me thinks, who the heck cares. He's no longer a UGA commit, and I wont lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2016)

GT still owns this State !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Mudbro, it's 2-3 years, your forgetting the pooch kick . .



Those pesky facts.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2016)

Just win!! T Carter was the first recruit under Kirby that got processed. Boom!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> As I suspected, the scholarship was NOT pulled, instead, he was told it was not available for early enrollment.  There had been rumors the kid was ready to jump anyway.



Well you know that don't fit the trolls agenda Mud.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 21, 2016)

Go Dog winning it all


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2016)

Just win Kirby!! Do what you have to do just win!! Who cares about some rb from Texas!! Just win!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 21, 2016)

Just Win! Please! I need a NC to make my life complete.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2016)

Win at all cost!!! Just win baby!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 22, 2016)

riprap said:


> Just Win! Please! I need a NC to make my life complete.



It's coming in 2017!! DAWGS win it all and Chubb upsets Eason for the Heisman!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Mudbro, it's 2-3 years, your forgetting the pooch kick . .



No wonder you are so exuberant these days.  Why this is a record of accomplishment ... GT being 20% against UGA.  

No, I wish I could forget the pooch kick!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 22, 2016)

He was too small anyways,he needs to put on at least 30 lbs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 26, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> No wonder you are so exuberant these days.  Why this is a record of accomplishment ... GT being 20% against UGA.
> 
> No, I wish I could forget the pooch kick!




We like the taste of those "hedges..."


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We like the taste of those "hedges..."



Glad y'all enjoyed them! Before every home GT game, the field staff sprays the entire hedges with UGA's pee!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Glad y'all enjoyed them! Before every home GT game, the field staff sprays the entire hedges with UGA's pee!



Special sauce.....


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We like the taste of those "hedges..."



Enjoy your little streak because you and I both know it'll be short lived


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 26, 2016)

go jackets running this state


----------



## Throwback (Dec 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> mark richt would have honored his word to this young man.



He can play at Miami


----------

